# 9 year old girl weight



## Supermaiden

Im wondering if someone can help me here. Im pretty darn angry at my little cousins school, the nurse has contacted home saying she is fat! She is 9 years old, in 11-12 clothes and weighs 6stone, Im not sure of her height but she is pretty tall which is why she is in 11-12 clothes. Im 5'4 and she comes up to my chest :blush:
How mean is it for them to do these things? Poor kid never gets a good word about her anyway nevermind being told now that she is fat!

Do you have a 9 year old and how much do they weigh?


----------



## going_crazy

When my eldest was 9yrs 3 months she weighed 6 stone exactly and was 141cm (4ft 7in), she was also in 11-12 clothing. I actually had it jotted down in her red book and her weight/height ratio was perfect along the 91st centile. She is far from fat btw!

I would be bloody fuming if the school contacted me telling me my child was fat :growlmad: I would have a few choice words for them!

Was she actually measured (both height & weight), or was the nurse just making an assumption?? 

Seriously, I would be in the school like a shot as it's these sorts of comments (which usually come from the school bullies) that _can_ set off a whole load of problems with self esteem & even eating disorders. 

:hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

See this is why i don't allow my LO to be weighed by the school nurses!!
It disgusts me that they send those letters to parents, theres so much pressure on children these days anyway, the last thing they need to hear at 9 is that they're fat :(
Peoples bodies are different and they carry weight differently, so much emphasis is put now on obesity that they forget the children who develop eating disorders because they were told they were fat when actually they were a normal weight, even a few pounds out. Its just as damaging imo.

My child is 6yrs old and will point to her 'fat' belly (she is far from and until recently was underweight), she'll ask me about diets and i tell her constantly that no foods are bad for her, none, even chocolate and Macdonalds as long as its eaten in moderation. It scares me what she knows about fat and dieting already and none of it comes from me.

So i refuse consent for it now, i don't think the way its done is very accurate and its far more damaging to a child than they know. If the child is very over or underweight the chances are the parents already know about it and should be working on that themselves, without ever telling the child that they are fat!

I feel so sorry for you're cousin :( x


----------



## RachA

TBH i feel sorry for these people that do these checks at the school. It seems that they are damed if they do and damed if they don't. The schools have a duty of care academically, mentally and physically. Yes we don't like it when we are told certain things but there were be an uproar if children that are obese were being neglected etc. Quite obviously if the child's height and weight are in proportion then it shouldn't be an issue but they still have to inform you of their findings and how else would they write that their weight is above what it should be for that age? Assuming that the letter comes how my sons did, in the post addressed to me, then you don't actually have to disclose what it says to your child. Plus as someone else said you can refuse to have them done.


----------



## JASMAK

My 7 year old is in 10 clothing...she is thin, but super tall.


----------



## Amy_T

My daughter is 6, not sure how much she weighs (was around 5 stone last time!) but wears aged 10 clothes so is very tall (I'm 5ft 2 and she's at my shoulders). She has asked if she is fat before and although she isn't skinny, she has a lovely build, eats well and does LOADS of exercise so i don't worry. 

I did consent for her to be weighed at school last year but the letter was sent home addressed to me and it just had her height and weight on it with a link to a website which checked BMI so it didn't categorically say anything.


----------



## BigZai

I was overweight for many years it wasnt until I was 14 that I started to lose weight. But I had zero self confidense and I was 150lbs (i guess thats 10st 10?) and I was 5'5 
Well I felt huge even though everyone told me i wasn't and I got a paper from my school telling me I was Obese needless to say it crushed me
and it was total BS because I was overweight (bmi about 25) not obese(above 30) but my school didnt say that in the paper they just said I was obese

when I was 16-17 I threw up what I ate and ate alot and some days not at all my weight would go up and down. one week I lost 10lbs 

Its sick thatt the schools only make it worse I struggled with my weight my whole life but that letter did not help it broke my spirit the only thing that hep was I got pregnant and I had to eat and not throw it up... I gained 75lbs (5st?) during the pregnancy and I am trying to lose it the right way but some days I just want to go back to my old ways because I feel so worthless the way I am now. 
a letter would not help a kid decide to eat better but it might make them decide to do what I did. 

sorry its so long and I know it was posted back in march but I just needed to say something


----------



## kerrie24

My 10 year old boy is lighter than my 6 yr old daughter at 4.5 stone,but he is small amongst his classmates.

I remember being weighed in yr 5 and I was 5.5 stone and pretty small,so I think 6 is ok.
They sent a letter home saying my 6 yr old is overweight and her friend obese!Terrible.


----------



## MissyR

I get the opposite from my kids school. She is 9 and super tall and skinny. I'm 5'2 and shes taller than me at 5'4 already! She only weighs 70lbs. I got a note home from school telling me that they think my daughter is malnurished and has almost 0 body fat. They actually called Child Protective Services to check out my home and make sure she was being fed!! Obviously everything turned out fine and its determined that she has a super fast metabolism.

My son however is 7 and chubby, have never been told he was fat yet, but I'm waiting to hear it from them.


----------



## NMichMomma

First off Since When has it been the School's (Government's) job to determine if your kiddo is over/under weight?! Wow, this just ticks me off to no end!! And they wonder why we have so many kids with self-esteem issues. 

Your child's health is between you/your immediate family and their Dr. and any other specialists that are involved. Goodness!! 

This totally gets me fired up. lol. sorry. As someone who has dealt with horrible self-esteem issues most of my life, I pray that kids today realize that they are important no matter what. 

She sounds perfectly fine to me :thumbup:


----------

